# Интернет > Зацените-ка! >  Перенос файлов по Ftp

## spartak

Перенос больших файлов по FTP минуя локальный компьютер 
тоесть вы экономите свой трафик и время , до 10мб. можно перенести бесплатно, далше заказывается погигово. 

Если у Вас большой сайт,несколько Гиг и Вы хотите перенести его на новый хостинг - обращайтесь.  

http://directransfer.net

----------


## Cygnus

Спасибо за отличную ссылку ... :)

----------


## spartak

> Спасибо за отличную ссылку ... :)


кстати там появились новые фишки , можно у них заказать фтп место и сливать туда свои файлы , можно напрямую качать с рапиды и т.д.
Сменили хостинг на очень дорогой хостинг , теперь скорость закачки 2Мв/сек.

----------

